# Bath water



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

How much epson salt do you put in a gallon of water?


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

I use 20 Mule Team Borax, about a tablespoon per gallon


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would not use epsum salt. Use only pigeon bath salt, ACV, or the above mentioned.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> I would not use epsum salt. Use only pigeon bath salt, ACV, or the above mentioned.


I am currious why not Epsom Salts? I have been using them with great success. Is there something I am not aware of!? I would hate to be doing something with negative impact and not even realize it.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I myself, wouldn't use it, but if you had success with it that is fine.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> I myself, wouldn't use it, but if you had success with it that is fine.


Why wouldn't you use it? Is there something toxic in it?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

learning said:


> Why wouldn't you use it? Is there something toxic in it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dan


It's not toxic, my birds drink out of their bath water and I would wonder about them getting "the runs as it is a laxative".


----------



## nancthiery (Jun 24, 2008)

I have not found any info that it is toxic for the birds, I found a few fanciers give it to their racers. 
I use AVC and a little bit of listorine to kill any bugs they may have on them.


----------



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help, I have ordered some bath salts from Foy's so I will start using that.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> It's not toxic, my birds drink out of their bath water and I would wonder about them getting "the runs as it is a laxative".


I worried about that too, when I read it after buying some the other day. That's what's kept me from using it; my birds all drink from their bath water.  I did put down the diatomaceous earth though.


----------



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

So what do you recommend to put in their bathwater if anything


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> I would not use epsum salt. Use only pigeon bath salt, ACV, or the above mentioned.


I didn't know to use ACV in the bath water. What does it do?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

jmoldfield said:


> So what do you recommend to put in their bathwater if anything


My spoiled birds get this...

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=62&SubCategoryID=872&ProductID=3384

... in their bath water pertty much every weekly bath. I put about a half a cap-full in a 5gal bath pan.


Once every other month or so, the get this...

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=67&SubCategoryID=615&ProductID=2713

... in their bath water per the instructions on the packet.


----------



## gslofts (May 21, 2012)

*I need this product name...*

i cannot get this page....the link you have i cannot get....it says...1/2 cap to 5 gals of water....what is this product...thank you


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

gslofts said:


> i cannot get this page....the link you have i cannot get....it says...1/2 cap to 5 gals of water....what is this product...thank you


Doesn't matter. this post was made in Sept. 2008. Must have changed the site since then.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

how much Listerine do you put in the bath water ? I'm also guessing it does not hurt there eyes . does it keep there feathers shiny ? do you use the original kind of Listerine .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would think it would hurt their eyes. Try some in your eyes and see if it burns. For crying out loud, it burns your mouth. Why does everyone always want to add these things to the poor birds water?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

listerine and water with witch Hazel has been used on bird feathers as a cleaner refresher for a long time, used in a spritz bottle the listerine is one tenth of the water, that is also used on dog coats for dandruff and to shine the coat, you comb in through for dogs, just spritz for birds.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Bathing Ringneck Doves: The ringneck usually prefers to bathe in an open pan of water as most other dove/pigeons species do. However, this may not be feasible if the bird is a pet indoors. A good substitute for this is to use the following tip up to three times a week; this also improves the feather condition. If the bird is going to be shown, then start about three weeks before the show date & mist every morning or early afternoon. Mix the following in a clean spray mister (these bottle sprayers can be purchased at many dollar type stores); spray bird until feathers are wet, not drenched; allow the bird to preen itself in a dry, draft free area.
1 part Listerine or generic equivalent)
1 part WitchHazel
8-10 parts water


----------

